# Venison Bacon with Q-view



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I finally made my first 25 lb. batch of venison bacon, and I can tell you folks, it won't be my last...It was very easy to make, it took minimal time, and the flavor is excellent! I am glad I ordered enough seasoning for a 50 lb. batch because I will be making more. It tastes wonderful cold, and is even better fried in a pan and browned. I added an extra 1/8 cup of black pepper to give it a little extra heat, but I think next time I will go with a 1/4 cup... I did not really notice any extra pepper taste. I am curious though, if anyone else that has made this product has tried any other variations and what the results were. Anyway, here are some q-views of my finished product...Thanks for looking!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great mj!!


----------



## white cloud (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks great. Made with ground meat eh? My kids just bought some seasoning/cure to make jerky with ground or sliced meat cant wait to try that. I think I should buy the gun thing. But that bacon looks rel good. Nice Job.


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

White Cloud...I used 50 percent venison, 50 percent pork, ground and mixed with Curley's seasoning, pressed into loaves, then smoked and sliced.. I believe Mossymo started a thread on this wonderful product....Thanks!


----------



## kookie (Jan 16, 2008)

Great looking bacon. 

White Cloud - The jerky cannon by LEM is great, I use mine all the time.

Kookie


----------



## white cloud (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks I will Look for that one.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Mossy's thread on that saved from a while back.
Your's look's just as good!!!  Nice job!!


----------



## oleolson (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good.  I made some for the first time last month and it definitely wont be my last either.


----------



## goat (Jan 16, 2008)

First I get my seasoning from here:  http://www.midwesternresearch.com/iw...=INC?cat=27120

Next I add 1 pound of bacon ends to each 10 lbs of meat mixture.
Finally I sprinkle the bottom of my pans with coarse ground black pepper, pour in the meat mixture and then sprinkle the top of the meat mixture with coarse ground black pepper.  
All in all it changes the texture of the bacon and enhances the taste alot.


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Goat,

I smoke some venison jerky similar to that by sprinkling coarse black pepper on top and bottom before putting it in the smoker...It seems to add a little extra zip. I will have to try the bacon ends and pepper trick in my next batch. Also, I might give the seasoning you use a try also. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## gramason (Jan 16, 2008)

Good job, nice lookin bacon.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 16, 2008)

mj-air23
Happy to hear you gave the recipe a try, also it is great to hear you like it. For us, it is a must make recipe every year !!!


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mossy,

It will be a must make every year for me now, I am thinking maybe more than once a year...Definitely a great prduct...thanks for shining all of us on to it!


----------



## possumgritz (Jan 16, 2008)

Man that looks sweet! This is on my to do list.


----------



## placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks very good. What cut of venison did you use?


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Placebo,

I didn't use any particular cut of venison, just lean venison trimmings which I did myself. I mixed it 50/50 with pork per the recipe. A real easy product to make and your taste buds will love you for it. I think you could use it for BLT'S, on pizza, cut into chunks for scalloped potatoes, etc... It tastes alot like canadian bacon to me. Put a few slices in the fry pan and cook a couple of eggs over easy...now that is breakfast! Mossymo started a thread on this...here's the link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=venison+bacon


----------



## placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks MJ! I'm gonna try to pick up some venison from the meat market on the way home today. Mmmmmmm can't wait!

Anyone here remember sizzlelean? Thats what this bacon made me think of when I saw it. For the record I like sizzlelean bacon hehe.


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Exactly!! Just like Sizzlelean...Good Luck!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Good looking bacon mj!


----------

